

Using Monads in C++ to Solve Constraints: Refactoring - andrzejsz
http://bartoszmilewski.com/2015/05/25/using-monads-in-c-to-solve-constraints-4-refactoring/

======
taeric

        Functional programs are amazingly easy to factorize. Anybody
        who tried to factorize C++ code can testify to how hard it is, 
        and how long it takes to iron out all the bugs introduced 
        by factorization. With functional code, it’s a breeze.
    

Is it really "with functional code" or more "with toy problems that never had
performance related changes made to it?"

